# Maglite XL50 $8.07 at Lowes - Holiday Clearance



## krypton king (Dec 6, 2021)

I shopped at my local Lowes in Maryland yesterday and was pleased to find Maglite XL50 200 lumen 3AAA lights heavily marked down to $8.07. The original price was $32. This model has a pocket clip and 3 interchangeable color lenses. I was so pleased with this model that I drove to another Lowes today and bought a few more. It's a beautiful torch for eight bucks. Great for the glove box, as a gift, or to lend to your annoying, unreliable neighbor.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 7, 2021)

Good score. 

I have a few XL50's. Keep in mind the electronic switch is a parasitic drain. I have one that no matter how loosely I unfasten the tailcap it still depletes the batteries so I keep the carrier out of the light. 
I'd reccomend you on yours from time to time for that issue.


----------



## Siriuslite (Dec 7, 2021)

_$49 in Canada_


----------



## raggie33 (Dec 7, 2021)

all flashlight was discounted at my home depot got a 4 d maglight led for 89 cents


----------



## raggie33 (Dec 7, 2021)

then i woke up and yes i dream about lights lol


----------

